# new girl!!



## alfie (Dec 5, 2004)

hi everyone
im alfie im 33, married to hubby for 10years-he's 40. we have been trying to concieve for nearly 3 years and have just started IUI-1st go unsuccessful, 2nd go deferred due to crucial day being at weekend. its all very stressful and i feel im going mad, which is why ive joined this site so i can see that im not mad just one of the many fighters ive read about so far. does anyone know of any support groups in wst sussex?


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Alfie!

WELCOME!!!!!

I know what you are going through, I've been there too!!!!! Hang on in there xx

You asked about support groups in the West Sussex area, well, there are a few of us that meet up near Brighton every couple of months, we usually meet and have lunch and have a chat. It's very friendly and really nice to meet with other's who understand what you are going through. Keep an eye on the 'Sussex Meet Up' thread which is located in the Meeting Places section, would be great to see you at the next one!

Where are you having treatment??

Love Jules xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey alfie

welcome to ff

where in west sussex you from? which clinic you under?

good luck with your iui-we are due to have our first iui in feb!

take care 

Love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## alfie (Dec 5, 2004)

hi jules and mez
i live in worthing and at present im having IUI at worthing hospital, i work there as a staff nurse and know all the drs but after being prodded about so much im past embarrassment. had laparoscopy 03 and myomectomy july this year. would be great to meet up with you all guys at next meeting!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi alfie

i live in bognor and am under st richards in chichester

there is a southern girls meeting thread and a sessex one too

good luck

Mez
xxxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Alfie

I'm in Worthing too!!

I had my first 2 DIUI's at The Esperance in Eastbourne, was not happy there so changed to Princess Anne Hospital in Southampton, both private.

There are quite a few FF members in Worthing.

Good luck to you and hope to see you at the next meet?!

Love Jules xxxxxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Alfie
Welcome to the site.
Wishing you all the best of luck with everything.
Chick


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Alfie,

Im new here too... bu already had some excellent advice!!!

Im sure you will find any support and advice you need here!!

Hope your journey is short!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Alfie!

Justed wanted to pop in and say Welcome to FF!!!

Good Luck on your journey !

Belinda x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Alfie 

Welcome to ff hun wishing you all the best with your iui hope you get a bfp soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## alfie (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks everyone for your replies and good wishes it is nice to know that people out there understand and i think this site will be a great help.hope to start next iui before crimbo so keep you all posted. good luck to all those waiting for a little bundle of crimbo joy !!!


----------

